
AWS – RDS – Canada Is Down - _smk_
Amazon Relational Database Service is currently down in Canada.
There is no official ETA on this and nothing on their status page yet however, our stack is completely down and the support told us it is a large scale issue in AWS canada.
======
da768
Aurora down for the past 4 hours in ca-central-1, still no status update.
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

